# Rebel Moon



## Consona (Oct 29, 2021)

Zack Snyder is making his "Star Wars" film for Netflix. He said it's gonna like his Krypton stuff from Man of Steel on the biggest steroids. 

You know what? I want to see @Rctec scoring it, channeling his inner Goldsmith/Williams. 

HZ had his sound-design craze ride in Dune, now he could make some awesome old-school-ish yet insane production value grand music for Rebel Moon.

C'mooooooon!!!


----------



## Consona (Nov 2, 2021)

Btw


----------

